# VMR | Wheels - V706 Straight Multi Spoke



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

The V706 features seven sleek, detailed, straight spokes, with a unique undercut.
Machined in-house to provide variable bolt patterns and center bores, making the perfect bolt on fit for your vehicle.


*Factory Finishes*
Matte Gunmetal
Matte Hyper Silver
Optional Powder Coat Colors


*Available Sizes*
19x8.5 ET35, ET45
19x9.5 ET25, ET35, ET45


*Tire Packages*
Wheel & Tire packages are available! With our in-house Hunter GSP 9700 Road-Force Balancing machine, our experienced technicians will mount & road-force balance your setup, eliminating vibrations and preventing any chance of wheel damage due to the tire mounting procedure.


*If you have any questions, feel free to contact me by post, PM, or email at [email protected]. 
You can also reach me directly at 1-714-442-7916 Extension 103 ask for Tracy!*





























​


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

These would look pretty sick on a C5 too!


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

:wave:

Is it the weekend yet? Lol


----------

